# ideas please



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I have been crocheting like crazy getting ready for a show and am stumped. I have crocheted a BLT sandwich but for the life of me can't think of what to crochet to go along with it. 
I have been making a lot of play food and this will be on display on the plastic tray in the pictures and I need something else to fit on the tray to make it look like a lunch.
The only possibilities that I came up with are potato chips or pickles. Maybe a piece of fruit?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Too cute! Potato chips, pickle spear, choc chip cookies, a brownie, piece of cake or pie, apple, or french fries.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I was thinking a pickle spear and an apple, too. Chips would be cute, too, the ridged ones (that could be done with a back loop only stitch).


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

These ideas are great and have my brain firing like crazy again! I also have a hot dog that needs some companion pieces for display so I may use some of the ideas for that too.
I plan on having one tray for a breakfast meal, one for lunch and one for dinner.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Can you make cups/drinks? Like maybe a cup of coffee & Ice Tea to go with the sandwich?!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So cute! Ditto what the other have said.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Pearl, I do have some mugs with coffee/tea/or hot chocolate. I am going to see if I can come up with a milk carton also for drinks.

I made a prototype for the pickle. I already have some cookies, cupcakes and Cheetos and Doritos. I will work on the potato chips tonight. 

My husband insists that I need onion rings to go with my hamburger and fries to go with the hot dog :teehee:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Deviled eggs??


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Here are 3 of the potential options that I came up with. Some of these items I already had on hand but had not thought to display them together.

I am planning using an acrylic sign holder that I have for a menu based sign with many of the food items listed with prices just like a menu. I figure that way I can divide into breakfast, lunch, dinner, beverages and desserts. I can sell items ala carte and then sell some "combos" too.

I welcome any ideas and comments. I have to pin down any changes of additions to my patterns in the next week because the show is at the end of June and I have to start working like an assembly line


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Never saw your menu price list concept before, and is that a vintage tray in the photo? 

I see carrots and celery sticks in your future...


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

These are awesome! I love these !
Thank you for posting- they are just too cute!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Never saw your menu price list concept before, and is that a vintage tray in the photo?
> 
> I see carrots and celery sticks in your future...


 The tray is actually something I found at Dollar Tree this week. Awesome find for $1!

I have some carrots but actually making carrot and celery sticks is a great idea....thanks!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

chickenista said:


> Deviled eggs??


 
I have been thinking about deviled eggs. I already have some 1/2 hard boiled eggs, so a little tweeking would give me deviled eggs.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

chickenista said:


> Deviled eggs??



Another vote for Devil eggs


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

My first thought was French fries and a chocolate shake. I wouldn't eat all that together, so not sure why that jumped out at me, lol. Or how about a bottle of soda? Maybe a banana, an orange or a piece of watermelon? How about some more ice cream (see you have a cute cone), maybe an ice cream sandwich, popsicle or pushup? A sundae or banana split? You could also do a grilled cheese sandwich and a bowl of tomato soup. The possibilities are endless, lol!

I crocheted a bunch of play food about 20 years ago, it was so much fun coming up with different things! I didn't sell them though, they were for a friend's little girl. What you've got so far looks great! Good luck at the sale.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I dare say I hope you are useing low fat,low carb yarn. Maybe some lables of calorie content...and you better make sure the portins are the "legal"size. Good Luck on the Sale tho!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

You can also get shallow baskets at the dollar store and make it look like a hamburger basket.  

I love how playful your items are!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I started on the grilled cheese this afternoon, great idea Callie. I had thought about soup too.....

7thswan, I should run with the idea of calorie free, sugar free, gluten free -I will have to see what I can come up with.

Kasota, I completely missed looking at the baskets - maybe another trip is in order 

I am also considering looking around GFS to see what restaurant supplies they might have at a good price for packaging.

This is too fun (when I am not stressing out)


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

These are so cute! I'm jealous of your abilities. My grandbabies love fresh fruit, and my daughter goes out of her way to encourage that. Bananas, grapes, apple slices, watermelon, baby carrots, raisins. They also love string cheese and marshmallows. I'm trying to think of what parents would like to buy for their kids.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If it were a picnic you would have ants . Popcorn? Candy?


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I do have some fruits and veggies already: banana, apple, watermelon, strawberry, carrot, corn on the cob...............can't remember what else, I will try to post another pic later.

All these ideas are great and very helpful! 

I started crocheting the play food last December when we bought a play kitchen for our little granddaughter and I was concerned about her choking on the plastic food - so I came up with alternatives and everyone liked them so much that I will be hitting the craft shows starting this summer!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Has anyone suggested Smores, or marshmallows?


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

My latest pattern.....


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

The tomato soup came out great, too cute!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Tonight I was working on a salad pattern, it I get it straightened out I will post pictures tomorrow.
I have to stop with new patterns soon or I will not have time to get enough ready for the sale 
I have started to make up some of my individual pizzas............that is what got me started on the salad because I was thinking of what people eat with pizza to make a meal and salad was the only thing that came to mind.
My DH kept telling me beer (okay, not a good idea for a children's toy!). Peanut gallery, gotta love that!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm hungry! Ha! Great work.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

As promised, here is my version of pizza and salad................enjoy :thumb:


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Love the salad, lol! I was wondering if you'd do individual little pieces or kind of do a bowl with little attachments, looks great. The pizza is also good, anyone should recognize pepperoni.


----------

